# Keiler Bike Marathon am 22.07 in Lohr-Wombach



## Joachim (19. Juni 2001)

Wer hat Lust, die www.Keiler-Bike.de Marathon-Strecke mit abzufahren? Wir fahren öfter mal , Treffpunkt nach Absprache unter der Woche 17:00 Uhr oder am WE.


----------



##  (22. Juni 2001)

Hi Joachim,
na klar. Während der Woche ab 17.00 ist ein bisschen knapp für mich, da ich etwas länger brauche für die 1500 Höhenmeter und 60 km. Wie wärs' mit nächstem Wochenende?
Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woody (2. Juli 2001)

hallo joachim,

unter der woche ist´s bei mir grundsätzlich schlecht - die Arbeit halt 

wann fahrt ihr denn an den WE?

woody


----------



## Joachim (2. Juli 2001)

Hallo,
wie wärs mit Sa. 7.7. um 10:00 , da ist's noch nicht so warm.
Nachmittags ginge auch.
Treffpunkt am besten am Dorfplatz in Lohr-Womach
(Abzweig Wombacher Str.zum Vereinsheim , kennt dort jeder)

Gruss Joachim


----------



## Woody (2. Juli 2001)

hallo joachim - mit der hitze haste recht, aber ich kann am samstag frühestens um 14:30 h. in WÜ losfahren, so daß ich dann gegen 15:15 h. in wombach sein könnte. da ist aber die hitze wohl am heftigsten - am späten nachmittag wäre aber auch kein problem. das kann dann ruhig in ein paar keiler-biere am abend gehen 

bis in kürze & kette rechts

woody


----------



## spessarter (3. Juli 2001)

hallo,
bin auch sehr interessiert. Schreibt doch einfach am Freitag ins Forum, obs am Samstag klappt un de wann/wo Treffpunkt ist. Wäre ne tolle Sache, vor dem Rennen noch mal heimlich zu trainieren.
P.S.: Mit dem Führer würde ich dann sehr gern ein Keiler schlürfen, auf meine Kosten, versteht sich!


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2001)

Hallo Biker,
sagen wir einfach pünktilich um 15:30 am Wombacher Dorfplatz, für die Runde sollte man unter normalen Bedingungen 3 1/2 Std planen  so dass man um 19:00 Uhr wieder rechtzeitig zum Cityfestival in Lohr ist  da gibst übrigens auch genug Keiler.
Falls der Startpunkt unklar ist, ich stelle noch heute die Karte ins Netz:
http://www.spessarthoppers.de  -> Touren -> Tour 7

Gruss

Joachim


----------



## Woody (4. Juli 2001)

bin dabei - bis samstag 

woody


----------



## spessarter (4. Juli 2001)

shame,
dass wird mir wahrscheinlich zu spät.
Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja bei mir doch,
ansonsten:
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Liwi (2. April 2004)

Wäre evtl. auch dabei ..........wann kanns losgehen ?


Total verpeilt ..........hab wieder mal nicht aufs Date gekuckt und den Threa.......... wechgeschickt trotzdem danke an den Admin !!

)

Immer diese verdammten Zahlen................ts ts ts


----------



## Andreas (2. April 2004)

Hallo Liwi,

der letzte Beitrag dieses Themas ist vom 04.07.2001, also nicht mehr aktuell.


Der naechste (8.) Keiler Bike Marathon ist uebrigens dieses Jahr am 1.8.2004
Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leutchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (7. April 2004)

also ich wäre zumindestens dabei
thread is zwar älter aber da brauchen wir wenigstens kein neuen aufmachen


----------

